# How to memorize the corners for pochman?



## Harris Chan (Jan 21, 2007)

I know how it's done with the open eyes...but I'm not quite sure what to memorize...cause right now I'm orientating the corners and do 3 cycle...


----------



## devlin (Jan 22, 2007)

chan, chan, chan...


----------



## KJiptner (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by devlin_@Jan 22 2007, 07:18 PM
> * chan, chan, chan... *


 devlin... please... harris' cbox is enough. keep out!


----------



## dbeyer (Jan 25, 2007)

you memorize not only what piece. But what sticker you have on that piece. Then when you solve it, you'll get the next piece and the sticker that was in the location of the sticker you just solved. 
If you solve the buffer edge. Then you'll have to shoot that corner out to another location, starting a new cycle at an unsolved location. When you'd normally do a dbl corner swap, or start a new cycle by just rotating the cube, 2-cyclist must do as stated above. That is our means of starting a new cycle on the corners. I personally orient corners that are permuted, however disoriented w/ two 2-cycles. I could use orientaition algs, which could be faster ... but who knows. 
I'm stepping up my game ... learning 3 new 2-cycles and a 3-cycle system as well.

Later,
Daniel Beyer


----------



## Sniph (Feb 26, 2007)

I am having the same kind of problem.. sort of. I memorize objects for colors, like YG is banana. I can do this for edges just fine, but I guess I don't know how to memorize the corners. Do i have to memorize the whole corner, or do i just memorize one thing? Still not sure.


----------



## icke (Jun 1, 2007)

i just started too and have the same problems. do i use different objects (three for each corner) depending on with color the frontside is? and the same with edges too. how do i know which setup move i have to do?


----------



## Harris Chan (Jun 2, 2007)

Ok so now I understood it (with the help of Derrick Eide!)...

Scramble this with W = U and G = F

L B' L2 B L B' L U B2 L D' B U F2 L U' R2 B U' L R' F D F U2

Looking at the U sticker of UBL, it is green and it needs to go to UFL. 
The green sticker of UBL needs to go to the F sticker of UFL. 
The F sticker of UFL is orange. It needs to go to the L sticker of DBL.
The L sticker of DBL is yellow. It needs to go to the D sticker of DFR. 
...And so on...does that kinda make sense? 

So you would memorize...GOY, but the actual position is visual. The letters tell which colour of the corner you would have to put into the R of DFR and apply the algo. 

So...

1 st corner => UFL (G) => F' D (algo) D' F
2nd corner => DBL (O) => D2 (algo) D2


----------

